# Aspirin Could Reduce Cancer Threat



## phughes (Mar 21, 2012)

I just read this article and thought I would pass it along. It talks about how taking an aspirin a day can help reduce your risk of cancer -- and those that did get cancer found it less progressed than others not on the aspirin regimen. We've all heard about aspirin preventing heart attacks, so this is an additional possible benefit. 

Here is the article: http://news.yahoo.com/aspirin-day-keep-cancer-away-224644903--abc-news.html

Good to ask your doc about, especially if you've had cancer or have it in your family. Has anyone's doctor mentioned this to them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd likely take an aspirin in an emergency situation, if I was actually having a heart attack, but I don't like the idea of taking aspirin long term at all due to the side effects. http://www.naturalnews.com/033866_aspiring_heart_attacks.html


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

Haha, it's interesting, it seems that no matter what you do there's a consequence. I personally don't take them unless I've got some pains.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 24, 2012)

This is really interesting stuff. Makes sense pharmacologically, and the study method seem to be very sound. 

Of course Aspirin is not at all good for your liver, and you need to take it daily for many years to see any real risk reduction. A trade-off, for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2012)

Worth a read for those looking for another excuse to pop a daily aspirin...http://www.naturalnews.com/035369_aspirin_prevent_cancer_side_effects.html


----------

